
Why Side Projects Are Hard – Psychologically Speaking - ronreiter
https://medium.com/@ronreiter/why-side-projects-are-hard-psychologically-speaking-1672331ead79
======
bbody
Interesting idea, I find the last 30% of a side project is always the hardest.

